# ...Another Ridley Exalibur Sizing Quesetion



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello there. I'm seriously looking into getting the Ridley deal on competitivecyclist wih the SRAM Rival group. However, I'm somewhat concerned about the size. I'm 5'6" and ride a 1999 Trek 5200 in a 52cm with a 90mm stem. I do have long arms and legs, my inseam is 31.5" - and yes that does look funny on a 5'6" frame.

I have ridden a Giant TCR in a Small, which seemed to fit fine. I was going to order the Small Ridley. However, as one of the Ridley owners on this forum brought up, I may actually be a XS in Ridley size. So, I called CC to check and they agreed, that I should ride an XS rather than a Small but recommended that i take their online measurment test. So I did and came out in a Small - Medium. I think it's my long arms and legs that could be throwing the calculator off.

Okay, to back to my question. Any thoughts from riders on the sizing of the Ridley? Sounds like they tend to size a bit larger.

Gracias,
Jimmy


----------



## jwarf (May 2, 2007)

I'd think you'd be an XS as I'm 5'10" 32" cycilng inseam and would fit the small. If you want a less agressive position, go with the small as those Exaliburs have longish head tubes for their size. But it you're racing it, go XS.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Definitely an XS...
I'm 6'1" and ride a medium...


----------



## bakstreet (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm 5'10" and ride a S...go with the XS if you're racing it.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm 5'9", 32" cycling inseam, and I just ordered the S - they have long top tubes for the labeled size. It would seem that the XS would be best for you. Even though I knew what I needed I also did the CC fit and it also suggested a bike that seemed awfully big.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone. That's what I was afraid of. They only carry Small - Large. So looks like I'll have to pass on the deal.

I don't race and I don't at all mind a more relaxed position. I'm super inflexible so the Small may work, but I don't want to buy it and force it to work b/c it's a good deal. And that may not be the case here, but who knows. I just wish they had a local shop with a frame I could try. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lamazion (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm 6 ft and went with the large. I have long legs and a short body. I wanted the large for the taller HT so I could get the seat to bar drop (currently set-up at 6.5 cm). I'm using a 90mm stem, but that doesn't bother me. Any chance to try one at a local dealer?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Best way to calculate the size is going by virtual top tube length - what is it on your bike and what size stem are you using with it?


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

I ride a 1999 Trek 5200 with a listed Top Tube of 52. I believe the Virtual TT is 52.8. I initially had a 110mm stem, which was too long. Went to a 70 mm - way too short and have now settled with a 90mm stem, which seems to work just fine.

The Small Ridley has a Actual TT of 53 and a Virtual TT of 54.5.

The XSmall Ridley has an Actual TT of 51 and a Virtual TT of 52.5.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

jhhall said:


> I ride a 1999 Trek 5200 with a listed Top Tube of 52. I believe the Virtual TT is 52.8. I initially had a 110mm stem, which was too long. Went to a 70 mm - way too short and have now settled with a 90mm stem, which seems to work just fine.
> 
> The Small Ridley has a Actual TT of 53 and a Virtual TT of 54.5.
> 
> The XSmall Ridley has an Actual TT of 51 and a Virtual TT of 52.5.


If you are riding a bike with a 53 toptube and a 90 stem, there's no need to even consider the small Excalibur. The XS is the way to go to get a similar fit.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I second that - except Ridley have run out of XS excaliburs but I think 09 excaliburs will be hitting the shops soon, of course they won't be on special offers and even around 100 or so dollars more than the current RRP as they are 200g lighter.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think an XS is the way to go, too. Thanks for your help. 

The CC deal is for the 07 frame. So they're out of the 07 XSmalls, and there's no 08 around either. Sold out. Man, this is one fast selling bike! So, I'll have to wait for the 09's. Oh well, gives me more time to think about components.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

jhhall said:


> Yeah, I think an XS is the way to go, too. Thanks for your help.
> 
> The CC deal is for the 07 frame. So they're out of the 07 XSmalls, and there's no 08 around either. Sold out. Man, this is one fast selling bike! So, I'll have to wait for the 09's. Oh well, gives me more time to think about components.


Call CC and see if they have any 07 Heliums leftover. The frame changed for 08. They might be able to call Sinclair and get one for you...just a thought!
The Helium is a burly, overbuilt Excalibur with a seatmast.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

jhhall - the XS 09 excalibur is out now so you should be able to get hold of one and yes excaliburs are the best selling model in the Ridley range.

Backinthesaddle - the 09 excalibur is supposed to be the Helium without the ISP, it weighs around the same too - i.e. 900something grams.


----------



## jhhall (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks again! 

No dice on the CC 07 Helium leftovers. All gone.

Wow, 09's are already out! Nice to know - thank you. I may not have to wait as long as I thought.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I know they are already out in XS size and rest to follow shortly but shops may not stock up yet as they probably wont want to damage 08 sales.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I just called the friendly folks at Competitive Cyclist today and had them change my order to a large frame rather than a medium size, since I noticed that they suddenly had the large frame option available. Sure, I’ll be potentially waiting a couple weeks longer now to receive mine (I placed my order on the 4th of April) but I’d rather wait to have things just right than to rush in and only be 50% satisfied.


----------



## Bankerkys (Jun 14, 2008)

I know this thread is old, but I wanted to bump it and let folks know the XS is available. I just got mine on Friday. Great bike.


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

Bankerkys said:


> I know this thread is old, but I wanted to bump it and let folks know the XS is available. I just got mine on Friday. Great bike.


i had a question to pitch out myself. i got my excalibur a few weeks ago. i'm starting to notice what some people had mentioned about the sizing. the head tube is pretty darn tall for this size of bike. 

i know it probably allows the taper for the proprietary headset. regardless, it is messing up my position a little bit. like some guys had said, i'm having trouble maintaining the drop i had from the seat to the handlebars, on my other bike. 

i have cut down the steerer tube all the way. i'm now stuck between two situations. either getting the seat so high that i can't reach the pedals, or the handlebars are so high the wind pounds my chest. any ideas?


----------

